# For Sale: KHS Tandemania Alite Full Suspension



## Wildewinds (Oct 21, 2005)

Not many of these exist and I'm selling mine. Haven't ridden it in a long while since the wife just doesn't like biking crazy. Here are the details:

Full suspension KHS Tandemania Alite tandem mountain bike. VERY low use.
Handles excellent off road and super smooth ride on-road. Shimano Deore XT and LX parts. XT rear derailleur and brakes, LX front derailleur. Heavy duty Bullet Bros. ZZYZX Front Shock. Fox rear shock.

Excellent condition. Only small issue is the rear seat covering is torn (see pic), so it could use a new rear seat or cover. Absolutely nothing else wrong with it and no other damage.

Size: Front seat tube measures 20" from top to center of hub. Back measures 16.5"

Local Pickup Only. Los Angeles Area, California.

Selling for $800

Please note: pedals are not included.









More pics: KHS Tandemania Alite - Album on Imgur


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow, that's a piece of classic tandem history. Wish you were closer - I'd like to have that hanging in the shop.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

My stoker and I put a lot of miles on a very similar bike. In some ways I liked the handling better than the ECDM we have now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here is another one just showed up on CL: https://slo.craigslist.org/bik/d/khs-full-suspension-tandem-mtb/6417711246.html


----------

